Ask HN: Have you adjusted your salary ask for Corona times? If so, how much? - urlwolf
======
mattbgates
Very grateful that I'm still employed and working, but my company already sent
out emails basically saying, "we must protect the business", "continue to
ensure our customers are #1", and "pay raise increases are suspended
indefinitely until further notice." Completely understandable and at this
time, most people in my company just want to keep their jobs, not really
worried about the raise increase they would have gotten this year, albeit,
likely another very tiny increase that keeps up with living costs.

Not much anyone can do but complain about it as there's no certainty about
anything right now. So at the moment: you have the lower and working class
trying to figure out how they are going to survive, while you have the upper
and rich classes trying to figure out how they're going to get richer from
this crisis.

So at the moment... any job hiring, any salary negotations are likely on hold
for everyone until we have a more stable global economy and world.

------
gshdg
No, but I’m adding less ambitious roles to the search that also incidentally
pay less. So far, market rates seem to be holding steady.

